# Poll: Where do you buy your vinyl



## easystreet (Apr 27, 2007)

We used to buy all our vinyl, both for signs and transfer, thru signwarehouse exclusivly. Due to recent problems we have had with them and poor support were looking for other vendors.

So where do you buy you vinyl stock?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Our sign vinyl we buy from Welcome to Sign-Mart.com. Your Best Single Source for supplies, fabrication, services and advice. mostly.. and our digital print media.. (for our versacamm) we mostly buy from Ordway Sign Supply - The Complete Source for Today's SignMaker. (Ordway). there are a number of good supply places for vinyl and ive heard good things about fellers also. but we are happy with our suppliers we have.. good service and excellent customer service from both.. 
the vinyl for shirts.. we will be getting from Imprintables warehouse and from Ordway Sign Supply - The Complete Source for Today's SignMaker. (which is ordway). 
as it is right now.. we get orders from both of the sign supply places at least everyother day.. and any problems we have had they take care of right away..


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

This is where I get mine. Great customer service!!

Sign Supply for Vinyl Cutters & InkJet Printers - Beacon Graphic Systems


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I buy most of mine through TwillUSA and what they don't carry I get from Sign Warehouse.


----------



## mizi117 (Mar 12, 2007)

it is vinyl=rubbber dye?


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Outdoor vinyl and supplys: Welcome to FELLERS - America's Largest Vinyl Sign Supply Company
The web site is from the '90's but once you get the catalog and make the first phone call, you will be impressed with the company.

Shirt vinyl: Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use www.acetransco.com give me great service on vinyl and plastisol transfers too. ... Good luck.. JB


----------



## easystreet (Apr 27, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I use www.acetansco.com . They give me great service on vinyl and plastisol transfers too. ... God luck.. JB


Is that link right? Show a bad link to me
Thanks
Easy


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I changed my original post sorry for the typo......... JB


----------



## landmines (Mar 30, 2007)

I have a roland versacamm, I order mostky from imprintables as well as a few items from a local roland dealer. What items are all of you purchasing from these companies like TwillUSA , Sign Supply for Vinyl Cutters & InkJet Printers - Beacon Graphic Systems , and Ordway Sign Supply - The Complete Source for Today's SignMaker.? Im new to this and dont recognise the brand names. I usually order spectra colorprint 2, spectra cut 2, and roland printable sticker vinyl. What are the similar products at these other sellers and how do they compair?


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

My sign vinyl comes from SignWarehouse.
My large supplies (substrates and the like) I get from Wensco because their warehouse is closer.

My Thermoflex vinyls come from Digital Art Solutions.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Anyone use Paper Ranch?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I've never heard of Paper Ranch...I'll take a look at them.

For our t-shirt vinyl, we've been buying from Specialty Graphics Supply ( Specialty Graphics Supply ). They're the closest place we can find to us that carries Thermoflex, and they also sell it by the foot if we only need a small amount (I bet they hated our first order of a foot of every color they sell!).


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I didn't have a good experiance with paperranch,,, ordered once with them ,won't do it again.. If you are in the west coast ordway or joto paper...

R.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

Imprintableswarhouse

Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.

Is where I get my vinyl


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

landmines said:


> I have a roland versacamm, I order mostky from imprintables as well as a few items from a local roland dealer. What items are all of you purchasing from these companies like TwillUSA , Sign Supply for Vinyl Cutters & InkJet Printers - Beacon Graphic Systems , and Ordway Sign Supply - The Complete Source for Today's SignMaker.? Im new to this and dont recognise the brand names. I usually order spectra colorprint 2, spectra cut 2, and roland printable sticker vinyl. What are the similar products at these other sellers and how do they compair?


 


From ordway.. we get our inks for our versacamm.. and our banner material for the versacamm and the digital printing vinyl for signs and stickers and such.. 
plus we get the clearshield we use to lam the banners.. .. we actually get quite a bit of stuff from there.. and their customer service is fantastic.. they are local and i get same day delivery.. 
I know when i bought my versacamm printer from them.. I got them at the shop for a full day training me and even came back a couple days later to help with some things.. .. all that was included with my purchase price which they gave me a killer deal on..


Ordway also sells thermoflex and some other heat press on vinyls


----------

